# I love my kids!



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

I have 3 children. 2 boys aged 17 and 15 and a girl aged 11.

My oldest boy is 18 next month. He is at college doing A levels. He is a bright, sensitive sweet boy. He still hugs me and says 'I love you mummy'. He kisses me goodnight, he Txts me when I'm in work. When me and his dad had troubles last year he really stepped up to the mark and looked out for me and his sister. He is funny and kind to her. He's a real big brother, and at 6ft 4' is growing into a lovely young man.

My middle boy is 15. He's handsome, always got the girls chasing him. He can be moody and stubborn (like me!) but is also loving and sweet. He's neat and tidy and likes things to be just so! He's funny, independent and goes out of his way to wind his sister up!! But he is also loving and kind to her. When H and I were going through our problems last year he really struggled. He was very emotional and he missed his daddy so much when he moved out. When I told him his dad was moving back home he cried in my arms like a baby.

I have good boys. I am very lucky.

My daughter! Well, daddy's girl. Just started comp school. She's beautiful, fit and clever. She's argumentative, bossy and Definately knows her place in the world. She's always been daddy's girl. Adores him. I always came second. When daddy moved out she broke her heart, but she saw him everyday and he still tucked her in every night. An awful time for us all, but during that time we became closer and now we have a special bond that can't be broken.

Having gone through such a rough year in my marriage It made me look at a lot of things in my life. 
Children are hard work at times and it's not always easy being the best parent we can be, sometimes I fail miserably, but when I think about my beautiful children, I know I must have done something right along the way.

Our family is back together now. I never doubted it would be. My H is truly sorry for the pain he caused us all and we are healing together. My kids adore their dad. He is a good father. I can see the remorse in his face when he looks at them and I know the guilt he has for hurting them. I'm just so glad that the they don't appear to have been damaged by the events of the past year. I am very lucky.

I love my kids
Xx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falene (Dec 31, 2011)

I love my rotten eggs too! lol

What a wonderful and uplifting post to read! Thank you!


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Falene said:


> I love my rotten eggs too! lol
> 
> What a wonderful and uplifting post to read! Thank you!


Thanks Falene. 
I know we all love our little horrors, I was just feeling a bit mushy last night!
I miss them being little. It was hard when the boys were babies. H worked away a lot and it was quite demanding but I loved it. I miss having my babies in the bed to cuddle.
But I've realised I can still have that closeness with them now in a way. I hug and kiss my boys everyday and tell them that I love them. They think I'm crazy, but I don't care! Lol.
As for my daughter, she's very independent, and doesn't want so many cuddles but I still make sure we have lots of 'us' time when I think she needs realing in!

How old are your kids?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falene (Dec 31, 2011)

I have four, eons apart! lol

My oldest son is going to be 26 this month. My youngest son is 7.

My oldest daughter just turned 21. My youngest daughter is 5.

I had always wanted more children and it never happened for me. The first semester I enrolled into college to work on my bachelor's...SURPRISE!

We didn't want our youngest son to be an only child due to the age differences and then seventeen months later we were blessed with the littlest one.


----------

